# running for weight loss



## chrissy1466867950 (Nov 15, 2008)

i run every day and was told this is the best cardio to lose weight...is this true


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Running burns a lot of energy but as for the best cardio a lot depends on what you are trying to achieve, when I'm stripping fat for a contest I would never run as it strips too much muscle. My wife though is a marathon runner and does serious weekly milage, she isn't fussed about muscle mass and it keeps her nice and lean....


----------



## chrissy1466867950 (Nov 15, 2008)

i think l will keep up with the running

what advise do you have for my husbane - he does weights 4-5 times a week and wants to lose a bit of weight but not muscle - so he is bike riding...do you recommend this over running for him?


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Chrissy I walk briskly for about an hour before I eat in a morning if I'm dieting for a show - 30 mins if not, cardio and carb control are the key, bike riding is good but not riding hard you need a pace that has you slightly out of breath


----------



## Ramone (Jan 1, 2009)

Running does seem to improve cardio vascular fitness faster than other forms of cardio for myself .


----------

